# Drake Woodie



## rip18 (Jan 17, 2013)

A cooperative & exquisite drake wood duck from earlier this week.

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/8, 1/160th second, ISO 320, tripod, fill flash, cropped.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 17, 2013)

I saw this one earlier and all I can say is, You done went and made me want to go build a blind.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, beautiful shot.

John I.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, beautiful picture. Those things are a dime a dozen down here, but every time I hold one in hand it's almost like I'm seeing one for the first time. There is just something about the beauty of a drake woodduck.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful shot, Rip.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Jan 17, 2013)

Very beautiful Rip! I love the reflection!


----------



## carver (Jan 17, 2013)

Another Red eyed beauty,fine shot rip


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 17, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

rip18 said:


> A cooperative & exquisite drake wood duck from earlier this week.
> 
> Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/8, 1/160th second, ISO 320, tripod, fill flash, cropped.






Awesome Rip, most of us duck hunters around here take them for granted, but without a doubt the king of drakes as far as colors!!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 17, 2013)

Man that's awesome! Love the reflection on the water


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 17, 2013)

Another of your GREAT shots rip  That reflection is AWESOME !


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 17, 2013)

Take a Bow ,My Friend  ! My hat is off to You !


----------



## rip18 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, awesome shot!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 18, 2013)

Great capture love the perspective are you using a floating blind or shooting from the bank


----------



## Capt Gary (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks, yall!



Lee Woodie said:


> Great capture love the perspective are you using a floating blind or shooting from the bank



The bank for that one.  I haven't gotten out my floating blind in almost a year now!  AAACCHH!  Gotta get it out soon!


----------



## cbryant (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice pic


----------

